# Our new family members :)



## Nic (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm new to the forum!  

For a few months my husband and I have been searching for a havanese puppy. I found a breeder a couple of hours from me that had puppies! They were so CUTE I couldn't decide which one I wanted. Needless to say, I got two!  We got one little tri colored girl that we named Cricket and her sister, a gold sable, that my three year old daughter named Princess Penelope, but we call her Nellie.

Well, I guess that two just wasnt enough because we then ended up with another one! LOL My mom had started looking up havanese after we had been talking about them so much. She ended up getting a little guy and when we went to visit we fell in love with him. His name is Gus. My mom said we could take him home with us if we liked him that much. Of course, she knows she'll still get to see him whenever she wants and he'll get LOTS of love at our house. Someone is almost always home here and my mom works alot so Gus will be happier here with my kids and our two little girl havs, which he LOVES. 

I went from no doggies to three sweet little havanese and we are so in love with them!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow. Congratulations X 3. They are soo cute. Have fun!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome! Your pups AND your kids are adorable!

Just be careful about your 3 year old carrying your pups around. Puppies are quick, strong and unpredictable. They are also very fragile, and a fall from her arms could do serious damage to their joints. It's much better to have children sit on the floor (or ground and play with the pups there. It's also a great lesson to teach that these are (baby) family members with their own needs and feeling, not play things. That's something that's hard for young children to understand when they see those cute puppies!!!


----------



## Nic (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks  

She was only holding her for the picture. She knows she's not aloud to carry them around. She does really well with them


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOAH, WELCOME and congratulations!!!
Curious to see how training that many puppies goes!!
Looking forward to getting to know you and seeing your babies grow!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Brave woman.

Congratulations...they are adorable.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What an adorable group of puppies you have!! Looking forward to hearing stories about your cute crew as they grow up. Welcome!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Great looking family! Looks like you have plenty of help.


----------



## Nic (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I do have lots of help. The kids really enjoy the puppies and they help out a lot. 
I'm also curious as to how training will go with all three of them. That will probably be my biggest challenge. Currently they are all potty pad trained as long as they're in their playpen. If I allow them to run around part of the house they only use the pad sometimes.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

You are a brave woman! Can't wait to watch their progress...they, and your kids, are adorable!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

WOw!!!!! Just adorable!! Good luck and have fun. Take lots of photos. We love photos.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations. They are all so cute. Yes, we love pictures!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

puppies!!!! They are so cute!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

The pictures, puppies, and kids in this thread are beautiful.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Holy moly! You have your hands full!!! Great looking kids and dogs. Welcome and good luck. You really are a brave woman!!! Can't wait to follow you through your adventure. Please keep the updates coming!!


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

I feel like a slacker for having a hard time keeping up with one kid and one puppy 
You're house has to be so much fun!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Well if you've raised 5 children (4 of them boys) you will probably be able to handle the challenges! Good luck Very cute pups and kids! At least you won't have problems with getting them exercised! Atticus spent the day with another dog his age and size and he was exhausted for two days!


----------



## havanesemom3 (Feb 28, 2012)

wow! Three all at once how fun  I have 4 myself but waited a year or so between adding our additions. We knew we would end up with at least 3. My sons do agility with them and I have 3 boys(children) so, each son could work with his own on the agility course  its really fun....good for kids and puppies! We decided to get one more because I was tired of just watching the fun  now each of us can work with our puppies! They are all wonderful! Different in personality 

You have chosen the best breed in the world! Have fun! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Nicole, you're crazy girl 

Your family is beautiful and all three of your puppies are adorable. I'm sure it's never boring at your house. 

Congratulations and welcome!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome to all of you. You will certainly have your hands full but, hopefully, will have lots of help. Keep us posted and enjoy your new adventure. Can't wait to hear about it as, I think, it's a first for the forum. Good luck.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, three puppies!!! They are all simply adorable. Cannot wait for more pictures and stories.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Such a happy family! I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Way to go, Nicole! Welcome to ALL of you! :clap2:


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

You are a lucky family; I have two and would love a third one but that would be pushing it with my husband. Enjoy your wonderful puppies.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow how fantastic 3 Havs in one go!We have 2,and guess what our girl is a Nellie too!She is actually Nellie Moser after the clematis flower.So we have Dizzie and Nellie half brother and sister.Enjoy your growing family,is Gus related to the girls?


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

There was another family who got three all at once, Remember? I think it was a husband, wife and 2 kids? But I haven't seen her post in a LONG time...
Congratulations on all the new family members! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*What a great looking family, pups are beautiful, hugs & kisses to all of you.:welcome:*


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Lucky you! What an adorable bunch!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and the crazy world of multi-havanese. Triplets...wow!  It sounds like so much fun! Keep us posted with pictures and updates and be sure to ask any question that comes to mind. There are lots of us here and I think we've pretty much got all bases covered with very experience and compassion.


----------



## Nic (Apr 11, 2013)

clare said:


> Wow how fantastic 3 Havs in one go!We have 2,and guess what our girl is a Nellie too!She is actually Nellie Moser after the clematis flower.So we have Dizzie and Nellie half brother and sister.Enjoy your growing family,is Gus related to the girls?


No, Gus is not related to the girls.


----------



## Nic (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you for all of the kind words. You guys are great! So far so good with the puppies. Everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I guess you really need at least 3 pups when you have 5 children to share them!


----------



## Nic (Apr 11, 2013)

clare said:


> I guess you really need at least 3 pups when you have 5 children to share them!


If the kids had their way they'd each have their own! lol


----------

